# gyno visit...pain



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

hi everytbody....I have a little question for you....maybe somebody has my same problem.....I would like to know if someone during the usual visit at the gyno when they insert the fingers to see if uterus and ovaries are ok, experience pain.It happened to me yesterday, i usually have pains during the ovulation, pain that take the right ovary and all the pelvis are sore....So after the visit i had the same pain.....maybe i was starting to ovulate and the visit triggered the pain......But i would like to know if someone else experience pain when the gyno touches you inside....many thanks to all the answersbye


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Is it just the gyno's fingers that cause this pain? If so, maybe you're just tense in the stirrups. Who wouldn't be, I wanted to slug the guy the first time I saw how an exam was done. Seriously if it's just this one time it happend and it only happens with the gyno, it's probably just a tension thing. If it happens with your fingers as well, then there could be a number of other possibilities. Wes


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

sabry, maybe it is ovulation, as you say. other conditions, such as cysts and endo. and adenomyosis can make things kind of tender too.


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I always experience pain during gyno exams, right fromthe start when I was 18 and had my first visit..My last gyno told me some women have a very sensitive cervix and along with being tense it causes them pain during exams.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've had a couple of times when the speculum was just pressing in a bad way and it was extremely uncomfortable (where is the line between uncomfortable and painful, anyhow?) Fortunately this doesn't happen every time!I'm pretty sure a big part of it is that I HATE going to those appointments (who doesn't?) and tense up... and then when it hurts it makes me tense up even more, when the only thing that could help it is relaxing the muscles. Anytime I'm at a dr's and I'm tensing up and they say relax, it's all the harder!Endo (and I'm sure other things too) can cause us to be more sensitive in some situations, like when pressure is applied to areas.Anyhow, Wes had an excellent answer! Listen to the man in the women's forum


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Thanks luna, what can I say, some boys played with cars.......Wes


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I have too. It all deends though. Sex can sometimes hurt for me. Even when I had a yeast infection and used one of those very thin applicators I felt pressure..it's like a realy painfiul pressure sort of feeling in the very low abdominal area? If so, yep I get it. I am due to go again, but I don't think my doctor's office knows a woman's private area from Adam. Last time I went it was a fiasco. Either the nurse practitioner was on drugs or she had never done one before. It was a nightmare. I haven't been back since.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

excuse my spelling errors it's been an all nighter for me


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I_H8, Does your OB warm the instruments first? If not have him/her run them under the hot water so it's not such a shock to your sensitive places. Also ask to see the different sizes of speculum and pick the smallest one and tell him to use that one. Seriously, if more woman realized that they were the customer and not just the patient, you could revolutionize the industry. I've complained that the front office staff wasn't smiling, you have the right to good customer service, you're paying out the ying yang for this doctor, and there are hundreds of thousands of others out there that would accept your patronage. remember that.Back to the post at hand. My question still stands: Do you only feel this pain/uncomfort at the doctors office from the doctors fingers OR have you/do you feel this pain from your own fingers? You should check and see, the reason I say this is because you can chalk up the doctor visit to nerves/tension/apprehension/fear/ineptness what have you but if you feel tender to your own fingers, you could have a polyp or there could be a lesion, and STD, cervical issues, hyman issues, there are lots to consider heck, it could be sometting as simple as an ingrown hair or clogged pore. Sex pain is a different topic and should fall outside of this discussion because there are many different reasons for pain during sex that wouldn't apply here.Wes


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks Wes. Well for me it seems to come and go. If my IBS is bad or I am ovulating the gyno, sex seems to cause pain and pressure. I don't typically fear it since I don't realize until i I feel pain (and it isn't right away) that it is going to hurt. More often than not it doesn't hurt.No they don't warm the instruments. I don't always get the pain there, again it seems related with my IBS..especially if I am C. I am looking for a new Gyno though. I went to my reg. doctor for PAP tests, but now after the last time I will not go back.


----------

